
Ask HN: What is end-to-end encryption? - cond289123
Can it be used with every platform? What is the contribution it makes as security?
======
mobitar
I wrote a layman's post about what end-to-end encryption is here:
[https://standardnotes.org/blog/2/what-is-end-to-end-
encrypti...](https://standardnotes.org/blog/2/what-is-end-to-end-encryption)

